# Zuma Rules....



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

...or at least his Presidential Hotline does. I am finally after 9 and a half months holding in my hand my Spousal Visa with work endorsement. Had to wait for three and a half hours in the rain outside Germiston HA this morning to get it but it was soooooo worth the wait. It is all thanks to the Presidential Hotline, they 'fast-tracked' my case and if it wasn't for them I would never have seen my permit as HA had lost my application for a third time. I am so so happy and relieved. Finally I can go to SARS and register for tax and start working legally. Excellent start to the weekend


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Saartjie said:


> ...or at least his Presidential Hotline does. I am finally after 9 and a half months holding in my hand my Spousal Visa with work endorsement. Had to wait for three and a half hours in the rain outside Germiston HA this morning to get it but it was soooooo worth the wait. It is all thanks to the Presidential Hotline, they 'fast-tracked' my case and if it wasn't for them I would never have seen my permit as HA had lost my application for a third time. I am so so happy and relieved. Finally I can go to SARS and register for tax and start working legally. Excellent start to the weekend


:clap2::clap2:

So glad for you Saartjie!


----------



## satori (Mar 9, 2012)

:clap2:YAYYYYY!:clap2:

So glad you got it Saartjie, hope you are celebrating tonight! 

How long did the fast track take all in all - was it 91/2 months or was that with the HA?


----------



## WhenweB (Jan 23, 2012)

Saartjie said:


> ...or at least his Presidential Hotline does. I am finally after 9 and a half months holding in my hand my Spousal Visa with work endorsement. Had to wait for three and a half hours in the rain outside Germiston HA this morning to get it but it was soooooo worth the wait. It is all thanks to the Presidential Hotline, they 'fast-tracked' my case and if it wasn't for them I would never have seen my permit as HA had lost my application for a third time. I am so so happy and relieved. Finally I can go to SARS and register for tax and start working legally. Excellent start to the weekend



FABULOUS!!!! Must be a huge relief..... there wasn't an icon with someone drinking wine and having a big celebration so this one will have to do.


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

Congratulations!:clap2:


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

satori said:


> :clap2:YAYYYYY!:clap2:
> 
> So glad you got it Saartjie, hope you are celebrating tonight!
> 
> How long did the fast track take all in all - was it 91/2 months or was that with the HA?


Lodged my complaint in November 2011 and got the permit now so 'fast-track' took approximately 4 months. Not fast in my books but hey I got my permit so I am happy. Celebrated lots on Friday night.


----------



## satori (Mar 9, 2012)

Guess everything is relative! 4 months is pretty darned good by SA standards. 

For many in your shoes it will be a huge relief & godsend not to be out of work for so long - hopefully it only improves so that people feel more positive about going to SA in the first place.

So pleased you had a great Friday night celebrating lot's!:clap2:


----------

